# Cooking knife kits O1 Tool Steel



## mikeeyS (Dec 10, 2021)

I thought I would post this link for those who might be interested in building their own knife from O1 tool steel. Ron Hock Has been around for years making plane irons, carving knives, etc. His steel is first class and I'm sure you won't be disappointed in the final product.





Kitchen Knife Kits


Hock Tools' kitchen knife kits in O1 steel make a great knife any chef would be proud to use. Just add handles.



www.hocktools.com


----------



## Matt Jacobs (Dec 10, 2021)

a friend gave me a set of these this summer that his parents had owned for years. They are knife blank only but it will be a fun project. They are very sharp but the spine, choil etc are as well. They seem to be good quality though.


----------

